# Unwanted infestation



## nigel bentley (4 Nov 2021)

Hi, 
I'm not sure which category to post this sorry. 
In the last week or so, I have had what I think is some sort of snail infestation, please see photo. I also have some Bba. 
I haven't introduced any new plants so not sure where they have come from. 
I change 50%w/c per week and clean each filter once per 4/6 weeks. 
The only thing I've done different is split a couple of plants in half to create more plants. 
Scratching my head a little to
A) how this has happened 
B) More importantly how to treat
Currently EI dosing and co2@25
Any help would be so appreciated 
Thanks Nigel


----------



## dw1305 (5 Nov 2021)

Hi all, 


nigel bentley said:


> I have had what I think is some sort of snail infestation,


They look like Ramshorn snails. I like them, but I understand not everyone has the same opinion. 

Removal via baiting with <"a slice cucumber?">

cheers Darrel


----------



## noodlesuk (5 Nov 2021)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> They look like Ramshorn snails. I like them, but I understand not everyone has the same opinion.
> 
> ...


I love the Ramshorn's, when they first appear the usual reaction is "how do I get rid of these?", but they help to clear up the tank and seem to mostly avoid healthy plants. Maybe give them a trial period, see if you want to keep them!


----------



## dw1305 (5 Nov 2021)

Hi all,


noodlesuk said:


> but they help to clear up the tank and seem to mostly avoid healthy plants.


That what I've found. I think my first one probably arrived as an unannounced hitchhiker (they are hermaphrodite, so you only need one) but I've grown to regard them as indispensable.

The same with <"_Asellus aquaticus_>_, _they are not pretty and most people aren't keen on them, but really a <"tank janitor"> with no down sides.

cheers Darrel


----------



## X3NiTH (5 Nov 2021)

I can’t understand why snails get so much hate, they do such a good job at cleaning the tank including the plants. If mine want to polish leaves and rocks all day then I’m totally fine with that!





This ones doing a good job providing nutrition for its next batch of offspring clearly seen through the shell!





Bladder snails are way less prettier than Ramshorn Snails but just as effective. The only snail I wouldn’t want in a planted tank is an Apple Snail, that would be like letting slugs loose on your vegetable garden!


----------



## NotoriousENG (5 Nov 2021)

X3NiTH said:


> I can’t understand why snails get so much hate, they do such a good job at cleaning the tank including the plants. If mine want to polish leaves and rocks all day then I’m totally fine with that!
> 
> View attachment 176383
> 
> ...


I agree totally with you on this. I actually purposely stocked my current and previous tank with trumpet snails since they are one of the best janitors in my opinion.

That being said, if I could easily free my tank of limpets I would. They don't hurt anything and they don't look that bad but they also don't seem to really do anything useful. Pretty much just a bunch of mildly unsightly free loaders.

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul27 (5 Nov 2021)

When your literally infested with snails, it can look awful but as long as there controlled there are benefits to them. At one point my tank was literally swarming with them to a point that I brought a snail trap. But never ended up using it as I brought a group of assassin snails and within a couple of weeks they were under control and its been the perfect balance ever since.


----------



## Wookii (5 Nov 2021)

nigel bentley said:


> Hi,
> I'm not sure which category to post this sorry.
> In the last week or so, I have had what I think is some sort of snail infestation, please see photo. I also have some Bba.
> I haven't introduced any new plants so not sure where they have come from.
> ...



Congratulations! You have managed to freely acquire one of the best and most natural means of in tank algae control available - they have cost you nothing to acquire, they will cost you nothing to maintain, and they will willingly munch on any fresh algae growth without any intervention from you. 

Pour yourself a beer, relax, and celebrate! 🍻


----------



## Robbie X (5 Nov 2021)

My tank now has hundreds of baby ramshorn and bladder snails. I absolutely love them now I have read a little into they’re role.
I also have some nerite snails that look gorgeous but I’m not sure if they breed without some special requirements such as salinity etc?


----------



## NotoriousENG (5 Nov 2021)

Robbie X said:


> My tank now has hundreds of baby ramshorn and bladder snails. I absolutely love them now I have read a little into they’re role.
> I also have some nerite snails that look gorgeous but I’m not sure if they breed without some special requirements such as salinity etc?


Correct, nerites will lay eggs in freshwater but they won't hatch.

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robbie X (5 Nov 2021)

I think they really add to the biodiversity of a tank, but I suppose that depends on what you are trying to create or recreate. For myself I want a little piece of nature, but for someone who wants a Dutch style aquascape it may not appeal.


----------

